

Unbookmark.com, Anonymous Private Bookmarks in the Cloud - dankrinkle

When browsing the web incognito, the last thing you want to do is bookmark a site you&#x27;re visiting. But how do you remember how to get back to that page you liked so much?&lt;p&gt;Unbookmark keeps your links for you, off your computer, accessible from the web, and never asks you for your email or any personally identifiable information.
======
zachlatta
How would I access stored bookmarks? Am I given a randomly generated code or
something?

